# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Новая энергетика

## Abr_117

Хочу рассказать о новой, еще не так давно зародившейся теме. Сама по себе тема уникальна - и сейчас вы поймете, почему. Данная теме есть ничто иное, как новое, пока еще экспериментальное направление мировой энергетики - "Новая энергетика", представляющая серьезную конкуренцию для стандартной и альтернативной энергетик. Первым и по сути единственным источником энергии, который представляет Новая энергетика, является удивительное изобретение итальянского инженера и конструктора Джона Бедини - Генератор, или Двигатель Бедини. По своей конструкции устройство не сложное - на вращающемся роторе устройства располагаются десятка с два постоянных магнитов, на статоре - один или несколько электромагнитов, взаимодействие которых с постоянными магнитами заставляет ротор вращаться. Но уникальность устройства заключается в электрической цепи, по различным частям которой ток протекает до и после прохождения по разным обмоткам соленоида. Работа двигателя цикличная, и электрическая цепь устроена таким образом, что в определенный момент каждого цикла по основной цепи от соленоида к положительному полюсу аккумулятора пробегает короткий электрический импульс. Появление этого импульса фактически делает КПД генератора выше 100 %! Но откуда же берется дополнительная энергия? Пока что все возможные ответы на этот вопрос являются предположениями, но суть этих ответов одна - энергия берется из "внешних" электромагнитных полей в окружающей среде, природа которых человеку в наше время неизвестна . Это свойство двигателя Бедини "захватывать" энергию электромагнитных полей окружающей среды делает сам двигатель колоссально перспективным устройством, способным в недалеком будущем заменить все известные нам на сегодняшний день источники электроэнергии. 
Вообщем, если хотите изучить эту тему поподробнее, заходите сюда (http://zaryad.com/2013/10/21/bedini-...hih/#more-8130) и скачивайте на этой странице PDF-документ "Bedini SG 1" - там есть все, от подробного описания работы устройства до полной инструкции по его сборке в домашних условиях. Все.;)

----------

